# Lonely In Queens, NYC



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

tommygunn said:


> The product of a broken home in the rough Jamaica neighborhood of Queens and, in turn, the storied hood's hustling streets themselves, 50 lived everything most rappers write rhymes about but never actually experience: drugs, crimes, imprisonments, stabbings, and, most infamously of all, shootings
> 
> sounds lovely.


I don't listen to such music as 50 cent is famous for, I prefer civilised music. I live a mile north of the Citibank building shown on the picture above in Queens, never heard of any shooting in the vicinity. Queens is a large bourough more than 2.2 million people live in it and I guess various parts have different reputation.


----------



## tommygunn (Apr 11, 2005)

chris9 said:


> I don't listen to such music as 50 cent is famous for, I prefer civilised music. I live a mile north of the Citibank building shown on the picture above in Queens, never heard of any shooting in the vicinity. Queens is a large bourough more than 2.2 million people live in it and I guess various parts have different reputation.


hmm ok i beleive you.


----------



## sfenn1117 (Apr 9, 2005)

The Jamaica neighborhood of Queens also consists of Jamaica Hills, one of the most wealthiest neighborhoods in the city, with its sprawling mansions and curvy roads. Most of Queens is blue collar, some is wealthy like Bayside, Douglaston, Belle Harbor, some is poor but not dangerous like Broad Channel and Far Rockaway. Most of Queens is surprisingly suburban. In Cambria Hts and Rosedale its just blocks upon blocks of cape cod houses. The roughest borough is probably the Bronx (even the Bronx has rich parts, Riverdale, City Island, Country Club), and small, isolated portions of Brooklyn. But it's been cleaned up so much the past couple decades its remarkable.


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

Queens is the biggest borough of NEW YORK CITY, I live in Jackson Heights , which is a landmarked neighborhood.  Upper middle class and very safe....


a few photos of Queens...

World biggest globe..











The Hall Of Science Museum....












the Towers featured in Men In Black movie...


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

If you really want a skyline in Queens, then you should probably go to Flushing, not LIC.


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

chris9 said:


> Hm, maybe you mean the Bronx, although New York City is the safest big city in the United States and as every city that size has some more and less dangerous areas. I am not afraid to go outside at night whereas I wouldn't do that in cities like Atlanta, Jackson or Dallas.


so american rappers like 50 cent (who comes from Queens) are not authentic?!!


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

Desven said:


> so american rappers like 50 cent (who comes from Queens) are not authentic?!!


Sie beschreiben einen Welt der sieht fűr mich fremd aus. Ja, Ich kann "nicht authentisch" sagen.


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

^^in english:they are little babys who think they live in a ghetto,when they see one beggar!


----------



## tommygunn (Apr 11, 2005)

chris9 does not live in new york i know that for sure if 50 cent used to lived a mile from your house you would kknow about whether you like his music or not.


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

tommygunn said:


> chris9 does not live in new york i know that for sure if 50 cent used to lived a mile from your house you would kknow about whether you like his music or not.


You can visit me personally at 3252 33rd street in Queens, I'll be waiting for you outside - just tell me you're coming. How about a beer at the corner of 33rd and Broadway in Cafe Kolonaki? Why I don't live in NYC - because I answered in German to a guy above so I obviously live in Germany? I speak 3 languages  it is useful in New York.


----------



## bagel (Mar 24, 2003)

Queens is an extremely diverse borough. Like the other boroughs, there are more well-to-do parts and less well-to-do parts. The borough of Queens also is home to more nationalities than any other piece of land in the world. Just taking NYC Subway's 7 line takes you past neighborhoods where over 90 ethnicities are represented.


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

chris9 said:


> You can visit me personally at 3252 33rd street in Queens, I'll be waiting for you outside - just tell me you're coming. How about a beer at the corner of 33rd and Broadway in Cafe Kolonaki? Why I don't live in NYC - because I answered in German to a guy above so I obviously live in Germany? I speak 3 languages  it is useful in New York.


You're in Astoria eh? Very cool.


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

savethewtc said:


> You're in Astoria eh? Very cool.


Indeed. This is how I see our lonely Queens tower from my roof.


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

chris9 said:


> Indeed. This is how I see our lonely Queens tower from my roof.


Very nice view! I'm in Astoria myself, the skyline shots from here are great.


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

savethewtc said:


> Very nice view! I'm in Astoria myself, the skyline shots from here are great.


This is from the roof where I live, taken several days (nights) ago.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

*FOOL!!!!!!!!!*



Desven said:


> ^^in english:they are little babys who think they live in a ghetto,when they see one beggar!


You are stupid though some rappers are fake most arent go to the ghetto in Atlanta i want to see how long u would last without getting jumped. New York now has a very low crime rate for its size there are poor areas of queens 50 cent has been shot its in his medical records and u must remeber the very low crime rate is pretty recent back into the early 90's u couldnt say the same thing about that area. 

You are from germany when i went to europe i heard the fakest most awful hip hop, european hip hop is so fake and just copying america but not succesfully. :rofl: Sorry but you are incredibly wrong about american hip hop and like a few germans i know are trying to make germany look better than america so typical. Shut up think before you say next time because u wouldnt last long in an american ghetto :bash: .

Anyway that building is nice my question is how did it end up just being build there without being in a commercial plaza or something? Strange it would look good in a medium sized city downtown.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Queens is home to a number of ethnic groups that include Israelies, Greeks, Pakastanies, Indians, Koreans, Japaneese, Eurasians, Latin Americans, etc.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

I think that that tower looks ok al alone


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> You are stupid though some rappers are fake most arent go to the ghetto in Atlanta i want to see how long u would last without getting jumped. New York now has a very low crime rate for its size there are poor areas of queens 50 cent has been shot its in his medical records and u must remeber the very low crime rate is pretty recent back into the early 90's u couldnt say the same thing about that area.
> 
> You are from germany when i went to europe i heard the fakest most awful hip hop, european hip hop is so fake and just copying america but not succesfully. :rofl: Sorry but you are incredibly wrong about american hip hop and like a few germans i know are trying to make germany look better than america so typical. Shut up think before you say next time because u wouldnt last long in an american ghetto :bash: .
> 
> Anyway that building is nice my question is how did it end up just being build there without being in a commercial plaza or something? Strange it would look good in a medium sized city downtown.



Yes, when you get into the ghetto the United States becomes one tough place to live. I remember seeing movies from the 80's and early 90's when you would see NYC subways covered in grafitti. It looks like NYC has cleaned up alot. My parents always tell me how dangerous the city is but from what I saw last summer it's not that bad.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

18% of the US Citizens lives in poverty. That's a very high level for a developped country, that's why there are ghetto's in the USA.


----------

